# Toilet Area



## RuthMill

At present Lola uses the grass for her toileting. We have a large paved terrace at the back of the house then some grass which is a fair size for an urban semi. Initially Lola used the paving which was great and easy to clean but very quickly she came to prefer the grass. With the wet weather the grass has got very mossy and I want to start treating it and getting it looking better for summer. I would rather Lola didn't use it but don't know how to go about getting her to use another area of the garden. It isn't an option to partition off an area. We are thinking of running a bark border up one edge, do you think if we did this we could train her to go there? The poor grass needs a break! 

All advice appreciated as usual!


----------



## LolaLulu

Our first dog was a little chihuahua we had when the children were only toddlers and always palying on the grass. We trained him to only use a gravelled area in front of the kitchen. I used to say "on the stones, wee wee on the stones" and he soon learnt to understand the phrase ""on the stones". So with a little perseverence it should be possible to train her to go on the bark or wherever you decide. Choose a word or phrase to add to what ever word you use for toiletting and give it a go.


----------



## mairi1

Are you gonna train the new pup to 'go' in the one area?? 
Be great if you get it Sussed, sorry no advice! 

Saw the pic of the TT puppy on the other thread.. Too cute!! 

xxx


----------



## Woo

We had the same problem with our lawn, it has taken a real battering since getting noodle and with this bad winter. We have decided to 're turf but didn't want noodle using it for toiletting when it is all 're done. We have built noodle a toilet box. It is just a square box made of wood, and done out like a little lawn. I have trained her to use that as her loo and she does, no more mess on the lawn. When her toilet was built what I did was for 2 days when she needed the garden I took her out there on her lead instead of just letting her out, I lead her to her box and said our command and she used it. On day three I didn't use the lead. The box is at the end of our garden so now when I open the back door to let her out I say "down the end" and she runs down the end of the garden straight into her box and does her business. I can take a picture of it and post on her if you would like to see it . It's a bit of a joke with my friends as at night when I let her out I can't see her when she is down the end so my partner bought 2 little sensor lights and put them down low pointing at her box so now when she is down there at night it lights up. Noodles floodlight bathroom!


----------



## mairi1

Oh I'm VERY impressed Woo... You are so good!!! And Noodle is obviously not just a pretty face... What a clever girl!! 

Of course we need photos!! 😉
Laughing at Noodle doing her business under the spotlight 😊

xxx


----------



## Woo

Noodles toilet. The spot lights are one on the fence and one on the shed and the frog is noodles watering can for her own bit of green, now if I could teach her to water it herself that would be something.


----------



## RuthMill

Woo this is a great! Thanks so much for posting the picture! I am on it.. Can't wait to make a toilet for Lola. Are those little lights battery operated?? Ooh excited.


----------



## RachelJ

Wow Woo that's a fab idea  our grass is also suffering, has patches of dead grass  think we may look into this or atleast just mark a little area as at the minute Darcie has the full garden to do her business. The spot lights are great aren't they, we also have 2 that are sensors for when Darcie goes out in the Dark & lights the garden x


----------



## Woo

RuthMill said:


> Woo this is a great! Thanks so much for posting the picture! I am on it.. Can't wait to make a toilet for Lola. Are those little lights battery operated?? Ooh excited.


Yes they are battery operated, from Amazon. It was really easy to do but if you need any help doing it just ask.


----------



## Woo

RachelJ said:


> Wow Woo that's a fab idea  our grass is also suffering, has patches of dead grass  think we may look into this or atleast just mark a little area as at the minute Darcie has the full garden to do her business. The spot lights are great aren't they, we also have 2 that are sensors for when Darcie goes out in the Dark & lights the garden x


Go for it. Best thing we have done. We have our lawn back! Just wish I had thought to do it from day one.


----------



## Tecstar

Woo said:


> Noodles toilet. The spot lights are one on the fence and one on the shed and the frog is noodles watering can for her own bit of green, now if I could teach her to water it herself that would be something.


That's great. I'm looking to do something similar with bark chippings. How big is your loo? It looks about 2 foot square?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Woo

Tecstar said:


> That's great. I'm looking to do something similar with bark chippings. How big is your loo? It looks about 2 foot square?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi, 

It's 3 foot square.


----------



## Kazd

How do you cut the grass. Bit small for a lawnmower!


----------



## Tecstar

Woo said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's 3 foot square.


Thanks. Also, that looks like a pee post. Does it seem to work?


----------



## Woo

Kazd said:


> How do you cut the grass. Bit small for a lawnmower!


LOL! I have a miniature one.


----------



## Woo

Tecstar said:


> Thanks. Also, that looks like a pee post. Does it seem to work?


It is a pee post, I can't really say if it worked. I bought it and put it there as soon as the toilet area was ready for use. It took Noodle 2 days to know that that was where she goes, wether or not the pee post helped with that I don't know.


----------



## Jedicrazy

I'm impressed! I'm very tempted to try something similar. Can I ask does she wee and poo there?


----------



## Woo

Yes she does both there, every time she wees I pour water on it to stop it going yellow. It is so much better, we have our lawn back and all mess is contained in one area. All poos are picked up straight away and as it is a small area it is so much easier to keep clean as you know exactly where she has done her business.


----------



## Tecstar

I've tidied the garden up over the weekend and have a place for a toilet. I have made a shallow square ditch that I'm going to fill with bark chips.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Woo

Tecstar said:


> I've tidied the garden up over the weekend and have a place for a toilet. I have made a shallow square ditch that I'm going to fill with bark chips.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Brilliant, let us know how your pup gets on with it.


----------



## dio.ren

Wow woo you are very brilliant. I never would of thought of something like that I live in an apartment so not an option for me but if I did have a yard that is amazing!


----------



## RuthMill

Started today trying to get Lola to use her dog loo! The gardeners are in sorting out the garden so she has no where else to go except her new area, which is much like Woos only I cheated and bought one. 

Have had to take her to the park (which is fine) but I really wanted her to use her toilet to start getting used to it but she just wouldn't. She kept just going there and sitting. I was worried that she was holding and that she would be uncomfortable so took her out to park where she did her business. I'm not expecting her to get it straightaway but even with the toilet command she just won't go even though she needs to. Any tips grateful!


----------



## Tecstar

I haven't got my loo up and running yet. I have decided against bark chips as I heard they soak up a lot of urine and can get smelly. My preferred option is gravel, but I think we are going to wait. He has only just started going in the garden, so our next step is to get him going in one place. I'll keep you posted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kt77

Wow that's amazing. I'd like to do something similar as the children want to run on the grass barefoot and he pees and poos everywhere. What's yours like Ruth?


----------



## JoJo

Noodle is such a clever poo .. or should I say a clever wee and poo'er ... 

I don’t think I could do this with my pack but wow I am so impressed ... now we need photos of Noodle using her pee patch .. ahh love her 

Well done Woo & Noodle


----------



## RuthMill

Katie I bought "the pet loo" they are Australian made. Very expensive but I found a supplier on ebay who is in Scotland. He has £99.00 off, on an offer so it's only £29.99. I had to beg for shipping to Northern Ireland. It's great. I'm very impressed, wish Lola was! Still no luck! Have to go for a walk every time. Really don't know how to get her to do it! Bought a pee post and a spray! Argh. Need her to use it before new grass gets put down.


----------



## Kt77

Thanks Ruth il have a look x


----------



## Woo

JoJo said:


> Noodle is such a clever poo .. or should I say a clever wee and poo'er ...
> 
> I don’t think I could do this with my pack but wow I am so impressed ... now we need photos of Noodle using her pee patch .. ahh love her
> 
> Well done Woo & Noodle


Lol! I'll do you a video!


----------



## JoJo

Ha ha ha .. Noodle on the Loo video ... 

That will make me laugh  

I am really impressed with this training and idea Woo.

Hey could you imagine my pack queuing to use the dog loo patch .. that would be so funny and even funnier if 2 girls decided to go to the loo together, as girls do


----------



## Kt77

I've got a perfect 'toilet area' for Bertie. At the too of our garden where the paving finishes for some reason the building company turfed the spare area. We put our wheelie bins on it, I've now stuck them under the car port so I shall transform it to his toilet! Shall do before and after pictures!


----------



## RuthMill

Sounds great Katie. Lola still hasn't used her loo. We've gone to the park for each toilet. Not sure if its going to work! I'm so worried about the new turf though. She just can't toilet on it. Worried as soon as she sees the grass she won't be able to stop herself. Her little loo is lovely and close to the house so better in long run. Wonder will she ever get the hang of it..


----------



## Happy dog

I'm amazed by this toilet area thing. I never knew a dog could be trained in that way. Our puppy took to it pretty quickly, and now trots off to the area we chose. I didn't realize there were actual dog toilets you could buy.


----------



## Marzi

RuthMill said:


> Sounds great Katie. Lola still hasn't used her loo. We've gone to the park for each toilet. Not sure if its going to work! I'm so worried about the new turf though. She just can't toilet on it. Worried as soon as she sees the grass she won't be able to stop herself. Her little loo is lovely and close to the house so better in long run. Wonder will she ever get the hang of it..


Probably too late, but have you got any of your old turf left - could you put some on top of her posh loo - maybe she wants grass not wood chip, if that is what she is used to. Once she has formed the habit of going on there you could reduce the size of the turf, or put some chip on top of the turf - little bit by little bit so that Lola Bear is comfy going to the loo


----------



## Tecstar

Here's my first go at a dog loo....


----------



## Kt77

Here's mine! The little fences are from the pound shop! Got to put them in properly. Need to get some new turf where the wheelies bins had been there, but you get the general idea. Once its lush and green think it will look nice. Bertie seemed rather unimpressed but it all but il let him off considering the events of the lady two weeks! Back to basic training for Bertie, I was warned about him weeing lots because of the steroids but he's pooed in the house a few times?!


----------



## Tecstar

Does anyone take their dog on a lead to train it to use one area? I want to try to get Ollie to, but now he's found the garden he just wants to play. Should I just keep persisting trying to get him there with treats or stand there with him on a lead? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy dog

We took zack on a lead every time we took him into the garden, every couple of hours, to the area we wanted him to use. Praised him and treated when he did something and let him off. Didn't let him off if he didn't, and crated him for another half hour, then did the same. We played with him inbetween, with him off the lead, but closer to the time he'd gone so he would have play as well. He trots there himself now.


----------



## RuthMill

Marzi said:


> Probably too late, but have you got any of your old turf left - could you put some on top of her posh loo - maybe she wants grass not wood chip, if that is what she is used to. Once she has formed the habit of going on there you could reduce the size of the turf, or put some chip on top of the turf - little bit by little bit so that Lola Bear is comfy going to the loo


Thanks Marzi,
I might put some turf on her loo like you say.. It's got very realistic artificial grass. 
She is going to the park regularly which is right by our house luckily so it's no big deal. She just toilets when we get there. I'm worried about the new grass going down and her reverting to her old ways. I want her to enjoy the grass but I don't want her toileting on it. I suppose I just train that out of her and keep encouraging her to use her loo and take her to the park otherwise.


----------



## Skyesdog

Well Ruth, given that we know that Lola has the poise and elegance of a princess, perhaps you just need to spruce it up a bit. A few Jo Malone candles, fluffy towels and ambient lighting should do the trick 😉


----------



## RuthMill

Skyesdog said:


> Well Ruth, given that we know that Lola has the poise and elegance of a princess, perhaps you just need to spruce it up a bit. A few Jo Malone candles, fluffy towels and ambient lighting should do the trick 😉


Oh Nadine! You are so right you know! She's a monkey... So bloody fussy!


----------



## Marzi

Oh well, if that is the way you're going a nice tinklie little water feature might be pretty and suggestive


----------



## RuthMill

Funny! I'm still worried about my new grass. It's coming tomorrow!


----------



## Marzi

This new grass had better be worth the stress 
Anyone used Dog Rocks and would they help to destress you?
Hope your garden looks and stays wonderful once it is done - if you want to rehome Lola, I'll have her


----------



## RuthMill

Marzi said:


> This new grass had better be worth the stress
> Anyone used Dog Rocks and would they help to destress you?
> Hope your garden looks and stays wonderful once it is done - if you want to rehome Lola, I'll have her


Thanks for the offer.. I'll bear that in mind!


----------



## Mazzapoo

I love that idea! Presently though my problem is getting Poppy to toilet away from the garden, I've had random success by taking her on a walk first thing when I know she must really need to go ( twice she weed on a grass verge) but it doesn't work every time and never a poo. She's 17 wks and very loveable but she's mental about chewing so I'm watching her like a hawk for toilet signs (still training) and unauthorised rug chewing! Feel like a new Mum with a very hairy and mobile sharp-toothed baby!! We're staying in a cottage in Dorset next week so she needs to be able to toilet away from home.....yikes, any suggestions?


----------



## wilfiboy

Mine just go in the garden it's easier, they will go when out and about, I have to think if Mable has weed when we are out but often ave to let her into the garden on our return. Poppy will go while your away, she won't have any choice, don't worry x


----------



## AliAlfie

Hi everyone, I'm a new member and pick up my 2 babies next week (can't wait!!!) This discussion has been so useful (and funny!) and I am now going to pester hubby to build us a doggy-loo for them before they arrive!! 
Ps I do hope Lola is now using her special place like a good girl and the new lawn is looking wonderful?! X


----------



## RuthMill

Welcome Ali! I have a new puppy Nina, she is using the toilet area! Lola still isn't! Hopefully she will learn from Nina. You definitely need to work on it from the beginning... Your hubby better get to work!


----------



## wilfiboy

Was your dog loo the one that looks like a Cockapoo on the packaging ??


----------



## RuthMill

Yep! That's the one! Couldn't believe the packaging! It really is great Karen and really easy to clean. It's close to the house so Nina can make it on time. We tried everything to get Lola to use it, even moving her poo and pee from grass on to it! No chance! Perhaps she will learn from Nina, she is certainly sniffing it more often!


----------



## RuthMill

Nina on her toilet...










We scattered some real grass over just so she had a familiar smell.. She just goes now!


----------



## AliAlfie

*Proud of my efforts!*

So I decided to get cracking on the loo for our boys like the fab one Woo made for Noodle. Sent DH out for the supplies and spent today on a mission. Here's what I managed:






. Sorry, can't seem to turn picture!  I'm rather pleased with my efforts, and am now keeping everything crossed that the littles monkeys will actually use it! 

Thanks so much for such a great idea Woo, it'll be fab if they do use it, as our 3 kiddy winks play in the garden, and our youngest wouldn't give a thought to checking for poop before racing around on the grass! We've been watching the boys like a hawk, and cleaning up their mess immediately, but even then we've found a mystery poo TWICE already that neither of us saw them do!,


----------



## RuthMill

Looks great!!


----------



## Woo

AliAlfie said:


> So I decided to get cracking on the loo for our boys like the fab one Woo made for Noodle. Sent DH out for the supplies and spent today on a mission. Here's what I managed:
> View attachment 14962
> . Sorry, can't seem to turn picture!  I'm rather pleased with my efforts, and am now keeping everything crossed that the littles monkeys will actually use it!
> 
> Thanks so much for such a great idea Woo, it'll be fab if they do use it, as our 3 kiddy winks play in the garden, and our youngest wouldn't give a thought to checking for poop before racing around on the grass! We've been watching the boys like a hawk, and cleaning up their mess immediately, but even then we've found a mystery poo TWICE already that neither of us saw them do!,


Well done, looks great  and when they are using it you will be so glad you did it. Noodle never goes anywhere but her box now, so nice to have a lawn free from wee and poo!


----------



## Woo

RuthMill said:


> Nina on her toilet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We scattered some real grass over just so she had a familiar smell.. She just goes now!


Good girl Nina


----------



## CharliePepper

Mazzapoo said:


> I love that idea! Presently though my problem is getting Poppy to toilet away from the garden, I've had random success by taking her on a walk first thing when I know she must really need to go ( twice she weed on a grass verge) but it doesn't work every time and never a poo. She's 17 wks and very loveable but she's mental about chewing so I'm watching her like a hawk for toilet signs (still training) and unauthorised rug chewing! Feel like a new Mum with a very hairy and mobile sharp-toothed baby!! We're staying in a cottage in Dorset next week so she needs to be able to toilet away from home.....yikes, any suggestions?



Charlie was like this for the first couple of weeks with walking, but he seems to be getting the hang of it a bit more now ... although he still doesn't wee much on walks.

When we first got him he was very good about going where we told him too, however as he has become more confident about going to the loo outside the garden, so he has become more confident about choosing his own spot in the garden too! hiding in flower beds and under bushes!!

At the moment we have a largish garden laid mostly to lawn, with flat beds on either side, however we move house in a couple of weeks to a house with a much smaller garden, that is currently laid to paving slab (we might change it at some point) however we are worried our toilet training is all going to undo itself  So are planning on making a little loo corner for him - my plan was to get a large flat tray, and fill it with gravel, but Woo's loo looks so fab maybe I'll do that instead, however neither of us are very handy, so maybe I'll buy a half log raised bed and fill that with soil and turf instead. I was also thinking of doing* Toilet Bell training *when we move, has anyone tried that?

Thanks!! Rosie


----------



## wilfiboy

Is this big enough ????


----------



## wilfiboy

So jobs all done. Like I said the turf looks a little past it's sell by date but that's all I could get, I'm hoping it has a new lease of life. It hasn't been Christened yet and yet I'm optimistic, Mable particularly was interested and as I was laying out the turf prior to cutting it they both kept taking their balls and lying on it x


----------



## RuthMill

Looking good!


----------



## CharliePepper

Charlie's toilet area! and he has used it almost every time from the get-go!  It is an upside down raised bed from B&Q, and has wood chip underneath, with a draining tunnel build in leading to the drain, and covered with gravel ... works for us, and he seems to like it too!


----------



## RuthMill

Looks good!!


----------



## RuthMill

This doggy loo has really taken off!


----------



## Woo

RuthMill said:


> This doggy loo has really taken off!


I should get commission, LOL!
Well done everyone they all look great.


----------



## RuthMill

You should!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Fabulous idea Woo...it really is a must have...I wish I'd known about these before, an absolute god send. Toilet training Fergus is a breeze .... Cheers


----------



## Caira

Does anybody know where you can buy small size artificial grass or turf for doggie toilet area? seems like most places sell only in big bulks. x


----------



## Sandhya333

Hi Woo,

What a fab idea. Could this be adapted to artificial grass on a gravel area.

I've been reliably informed that artificial grass is permeable, so all the wee would go through, and through the membrane in the gravel.

Saves me having to water turf.

Many thanks,


----------



## dsnth

we have a doggie toilet, but the grass is destroyed. We intend to use articificial turf, I did see some on e-bay which was cheaper & smaller. Our local supplier would only sell 1m x 4m piece & wanted £70. We only need 1m x 1m - shame we aren't all closer & we could split the cost


----------

